# Weaning and Litter training



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Can anyone suggest when I should start introducing kitten food for my nearly 4 week old kittens and when I should start to train them to use the cat litter pls? I have founf various versions on different websites. What age do you thing is best to start?


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

And another question pls.

I have read and was told that the kittens should increase their weight by about 10g-15g a day for the first two weeks. What about the 3rd, 4th week etc?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

The two litters I raised started eating wet food a little at 4 weeks old, while still nursing, then gradually ate more and more.

Tara's kittens were using the litterbox at around 4 or so weeks old. (She was a great mom that taught them everything!).

Brown's kittens didn't start until around 6 - 7 weeks old.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Snake, I gather you don't have a mentor. It is really best, if you're going to raise pure bred cats, to have someone in the club, or perhaps the breeder who sold you the queen to advise you. Of course, we're happy to help you, but I gather you don't have much experience with breeding. Please be assured that I am suggesting a mentor for your sake, as well as for the kittens. I realize you have been very conscientious about this litter.  

I would try some pureed canned food now. Just give the kittens a taste on your finger every few hours. They will soon realize that it is easier to help themselves from the dish. Personally, when they were eating well, although they are walking through the food and bathing constantly , I soften kitten chow so that it's quite soft, and add the pureed meat to it. They should be eating from a dish quite well within a week or week and 1/2. They are in a very fast period of development! Mother will continue to nurse them as well. I would feed them four times a day. 

I increase the food as the kittens demand. If they are finishing what you prepare, mix more. If their little tummies are nice and round, and they are active, that's a good indication that they are getting enough to eat. A pot belly on a thin kitten is not a good sign, of course. That could indicate worms.

As far as litter box training, provide a kitten size litter pan for them. Keep it close, so they have easy access. Mother will teach them. She will not be able to clean up their mess when they are eating cat food. If you find a kitten in the middle of doing its "duty" in an inappropriate plade, just put it in the litter box gently, and scratch its little paws in the litter. It will learn quickly! 

Regardless of how well they are eating out of a dish, be sure they stay with mother and littermates until they are 12 weeks old. They need this time to learn socialization with each other and with human beings. 

If the kittens are not thriving, and you suspect a problem, they could have worms. Take a stool sample to the vet. Your vet will guide you in regards to vaccinations, etc. Here are some links that should be helpful:

http://cats.about.com/cs/kittencare/a/tracksixweek.htm

http://maxshouse.com/kitten_care.htm

I wish you the best!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I *think* that Snake's litter is an accidental one, not a pedigree breeding.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know that mother is a Persian, so I just assumed it was planned.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

The litter is by no way an accidental one. It is a pure bred one. The Queen(CH Dolly Mixtures) and the Sire(Topples) can be seen on the website: www.honeyblisspersians.com

The website is my uncle's website who is a breeder and I have been taking care of Dolly since she was a kitten. He helps and guides me very much but I loke to listen to different opinions and that is why I ask.

I think you like to assume a bit too much emma_pen. It is already the second time that you have falsely accused me with something. You should try asking things instead of accusing.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry - it was a complete and genuine mistake!!!!  I accidentally thought you were the one with the unique little tortie kittens - you are a little too quick to jump down my throat for making a mistake.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

I apologise too if you felt that I jumped down your throat too quickly especially if you mistook me for someone else. It's just that I have been waiting for this litter for so long and I dedicate so much time for them, that I felt a bit annoyed when I saw your comment.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure there was no harm meant, on either side. Snake, we'd like to see pictures of your kittens when you have time.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

They will soon be put up on www.honeyblisspersians.com. I will let you know when they are.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Awwww, I'm really sorry, snake. I did make a genuine mistake and I really didn't mean any offense at all to anybody. I put the word think in *'s because I wasn't sure of the fact. I guess I should have went and looked. I didn't know I had offended you previously either. Sorry again!


----------

